# The 10 Worst Hotel Chains in America



## PigsDad (Apr 25, 2013)

Not for the faint of heart:

http://www.thefiscaltimes.com/Articles/2012/08/10/The-10-Worst-Hotels-and-Motels-in-America.aspx

Kurt


----------



## puppymommo (Apr 25, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> Not for the faint of heart:
> 
> http://www.thefiscaltimes.com/Articles/2012/08/10/The-10-Worst-Hotels-and-Motels-in-America.aspx
> 
> Kurt



I've stayed at an "America's Best Value" in and it was my worst motel experience in the United States.  For one thing, we did not shower as the towels were tiny and didn't look very clean.

We've stayed a many budget type hotels, but this was the worst!


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 25, 2013)

I have found that standards within hotel chains vary widely between properties, and would not categorically rule out an entire chain.  I look at reviews of individual properties at Trip Advisor and booking.com .

How many of these chains belong to Wyndham, I wonder?


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 25, 2013)

Clarion and Ramada had a very good reputation a while ago (~20 years ago), but it seems they've let things slip since then.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 25, 2013)

Hmmm. Clarion, Quality Inn and Econo lodge.... All of 'em in the Choice Hotels 'family'. Coincidence? Having 30% of the 'Worst 10 chains' in one company is telling.

We usually use Choice brands when just passing through driving. At many, if not most of them, for $10 you can have your pet with you. It's not always easy to find pet-friendly accommodations on short notice and with a large network of properties.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 25, 2013)

I stayed at the Del Mar Inn in Del Mar, CA back in 2010 before I was baptized into timeshares, and it was pretty decent. Continental breakfast and slight ocean view too. So at least that Clarion hotel is ok.


----------



## Dori (Apr 25, 2013)

When we travel and need hotel accomodations, we almost exclusively use Choice brand hotels. Sleep Inn is the newest brand, and their properties are always decent. We also like Comfort Inns.

One chain we avoid is Days Inn. Many of the properties are older, and there doesn't seem ot be any consistency in the calibre of their hotels. 

Dori


----------



## Luanne (Apr 25, 2013)

puppymommo said:


> I've stayed at an "America's Best Value" in and it was my worst motel experience in the United States.  For one thing, we did not shower as the towels were tiny and didn't look very clean.
> 
> We've stayed a many budget type hotels, but this was the worst!



We stayed at an America's Best Value in Winslow, AZ.  While it wasn't the best place I've ever stayed, it wasn't the worst either.  And it was cheap.  I had checked hotel reviews for Winslow on tripadvisor and reviews for this particular hotel were pretty good.


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 25, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> Not for the faint of heart:
> 
> http://www.thefiscaltimes.com/Articles/2012/08/10/The-10-Worst-Hotels-and-Motels-in-America.aspx
> 
> Kurt


Half of them are owned by Wyndham - :hysterical:

See bottom of page:

http://www.wyndham.com/?cid=whg_wyn...5=18500644861&006=24055759222&007=Search&008=

That's why I say Wyndham owns crap, and this article proves it.


----------



## gnorth16 (Apr 25, 2013)

I refuse to stay at Howard Johnson's and Days Inn.  Anything else is game, especially if it is 3 1/2 stars or greater on hotwire, since that is my minimum. If I'm paying cash, Holiday Inn Express are usually new, Hampton Inn and Staybridge are nice (all with free breakfast).  I have so many hotel cards that they mean nothing anymore, which is why the best price is always key - Hooray Hotwire!!!! 

On that list, the only one I would stay at is Motel 6, specifically in Saskatoon.  New, right off the highway and they take pets!!!  Outside that location, chances are pretty slim.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 25, 2013)

Unlike many of you, I actually prefer to stay at a hotel that prohibits pets. That's at least one less item for me to worry about when renting a room and a bed for a night...


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 25, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> Unlike many of you, I actually prefer to stay at a hotel that prohibits pets. That's at least one less item for me to worry about when renting a room and a bed for a night...


I'm with you.  I really don't want the possibility that a cat or dog did their "business" in my room the night before.  Or had fleas.  Or left a bunch of hair in the carpet.  Thanks, but no thanks.

Kurt


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 25, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> Unlike many of you, I actually prefer to stay at a hotel that prohibits pets. That's at least one less item for me to worry about when renting a room and a bed for a night...


 
Amen, brother.  A to the men.


----------



## Jimster (Apr 25, 2013)

*Hotels*

I have worked for Radisson, Holiday Inn, Howard Johnson and Choice Hotels.   So I am rather familiar with hotels.  One thing is certain.  Anyone can have a bad stay at ANY hotel.  Also just because a hotel is in a chain doesn't mean that every hotel in that chain is alike.  What the survey is talking about of course are generalities.  I would pretty much agree with their assessments of hotels.   Having said that, I would stay at certain hotels in those chains mentioned if Trip Advisor gave that particular hotel a very favorable opinion.  I also would stay at a  hotel in one of the mentioned chains if it is on their Platinum list of hotels because those are their better hotels.  Another factor is the length of stay and the nature of the visit.  If I am looking for a roadside rest, I would consider a better hotel in the chain.  If i am looking for a resort for several days, then it is problematic.  

I guess the key thing to take away from the survey is that while some chains have their problems, you still have to judge the individual hotel.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 25, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> Unlike many of you, I actually prefer to stay at a hotel that prohibits pets. That's at least one less item for me to worry about when renting a room and a bed for a night...



We prefer hotels that both prohibit pets, and are all smoke-free rooms.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 25, 2013)

Luanne said:


> We prefer hotels that both prohibit pets, and are all smoke-free rooms.



Good point. I actually assume all rooms are smoke-free unless I hear otherwise when making a reservation. This is obviously a concern when traveling overseas, but of late I haven't even had to worry about it in North America (it helps staying primarily with Starwood hotels, which are all (?) smoke-free).


----------



## Luanne (Apr 25, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> Good point. I actually assume all rooms are smoke-free unless I hear otherwise when making a reservation. This is obviously a concern when traveling overseas, but of late I haven't even had to worry about it in North America (it helps staying primarily with Starwood hotels, which are all (?) smoke-free).



I had thought all hotels were smoke free as well, until we stayed at one in Albuquerque (a Best Western) that wasn't.


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 26, 2013)

Back when I was on the road a lot I tried to stay at Motel6 primarily for price.  I found that many of the newer ones were actually pretty good and tried to stay away from the older ones that often were run down and sometimes in bad neighborhoods. 

George


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 26, 2013)

Some of my/our worst experiences in lodging have been with Day's Inn.

Personally, I really do not mind Super 8's and have had decent experiences with them.  Just last week I was at the Super 8 in Shipshewana, IN ($42 for the night) and it was very good.

I have stayed at a couple of the America's Best Value Inns (Anchorage and somewhere near Yosemite) and both were OK.  Good value for the location I wanted.

Red Roof Inn, Ramada Inn, La Quintas and Motel 6 have all been a 50/50 proposition.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 26, 2013)

Four are Wyndham brands

Baymont, Ramada, Days Inn and Super 8


----------



## Icc5 (Apr 26, 2013)

*Stayed at many different hotels*

In our travels we have stayed in many different hotels and have run across the same problem we find at some timeshares.  The problems for us usually have to do with the bathrooms.
#1 problem is showers that aren't worth two cents.  Usually bad pressure or flow that is so restricted you feel like it is a bad squirt gun.  Sometimes the height of the shower is also a problem.

#2 problem is the lighting.  We want enough light to be able to (put on make-up for my wife) and (shave for me).  Pretty rough when the light is so bad you have a hard time seeing your face.  We have also run into this at some of the timeshares.
Bart


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 26, 2013)

In case there happens to be any hotel architects reading this thread, how about a night light in the bathroom? I can't be the only one who makes a midnight visit there and HATE having to turn on the overhead light to find the T.P! 

Jim


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 26, 2013)

I am a bit picky and I have a pet.  I don't always travel with my pet, but perhaps I would more often if there were decent options for hotels that take pets, without it costing an arm and a leg. 

I rarely stay at the 10 most wanted list, and likely won't again after this.  I do often stay at W, Ren or Mar, as well as LQ with my pet.  Some Mar are too expensive for the pet charge as it is a fixed $$ amount regardless if you are staying a week or a single night.  For a single night it is cost prohibitive. 

While I do agree some people do not have good manner or behaved pets (for that matter some people do not have good mannered or behaved Children either).  My pet is well behaved and trained.  He does not use the indoors as a bathroom, does not chew or scratch, does not have fleas, ticks or other gross stuff, does not really bark much, and love to drive in the car.  The perfect roadtrip companion.

But I am sure that are others whos pets are less then well mannered or cared for. 

I would have to assume that people who travel with their pets are more likely to care for them as they bring them along with them and see their behavior.  I think there are more flea and tick infested dogs that live in backyards and never see the inside of a house.  I can't imagine living in a flea infested house (or any infestion actually) and not notice.  But I am sure there are people who live that way.  But do those people travel with their dogs.  Who knows.  Maybe I am assuming these things because I hope that to be true.

p.s. Jim, I just pack my own nightlight.  Does not take up much room, but it on your packing list.  Goes in there with febreze.


----------



## UWSurfer (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm a bit surprised Knights Inn didn't make the list.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 26, 2013)

Sandy VDH said:


> I am sure that are others whose pets (or children) are less then well mannered or cared for (than ours).
> p.s. Jim, I just pack my own nightlight.  Does not take up much room, but it on your packing list.  Goes in there with febreze.



I carry a night light too, but few bathrooms have outlets where the toilet/tub are. It's a code thing so would have to be built-in/hardwired.


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> Unlike many of you, I actually prefer to stay at a hotel that prohibits pets. That's at least one less item for me to worry about when renting a room and a bed for a night...



 Me too--pet hair, let alone other leavings, are a good reason to avoid hotels that allow pets.  It's just one more thing to clean up, and if the maids aren't doing a great job anyway........


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 26, 2013)

PStreet1 said:


> Me too--pet hair, let alone other leavings, are a good reason to avoid hotels that allow pets.  It's just one more thing to clean up, and if the maids aren't doing a great job anyway........



Exactly. Some of us are allergic to dogs and cats. Personally, I like pets just fine, but if there's some of them leftover in my room when I'm there my stay could be impacted. Hotels that permit pets should do so only in certain rooms, and not all do so. To me this is just common courtesy, but it seems that's not the case for all hotels.

Note my other concern I see at some hotels: pets not on a leash. Rare, but it happens.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't want to get into defense of pets here, but I maintain that it isn't the pets, but the owners who are irresponsible. I also know that hotels can't ask irresponsible pet owners to please stay elsewhere.

HOWEVER, *if you REALLY want to get grossed out, travel with an ultraviolet (black) light. Turn off the lights and shine it on the bedspread and the carpet beside the bed.*

Given the choice, I'll take a little pet dander and hair anytime.

Jim


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 26, 2013)

Luanne said:


> We prefer hotels that both prohibit pets, and are all smoke-free rooms.


The problems with the Top-10 aren't pet related, so don't know why your changing the topic and picking on pets rather than the hotels/motels themselves. 

Specially stated:

 Broken air conditioner, mildew, mold, cockroaches, worn-out mattresses, missing linoleum, rooms double-booked, broken elevators, bed bugs, broken plumbing, drug dealers, homeless men in lobby, bugs splattered on walls, "pillows smelled like smoke and greasy hair", cigarette burns, ...

And did you see the pictures 


One of the many things I like about Hilton (San Diego & Newport Beach) is their pet acceptance, especially given the large size of our male Golden Retriever. Yet I don't see Hilton on the list.  

The Crowne Plaza's (Ventura) and Hyatt's (Newport Beach) in California take large breed dogs also.  But I don't see them on the list either?  

I've also never had any of the above stated problems at any of the Hilton's, Crowne Plaza's, & Hyatt's that we've stayed at, but yet they openly accept my Golden as a payed guest.

The problem is with management, at each individual motel/hotel and at the corporate level.


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 26, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I don't want to get into defense of pets here, but I maintain that it isn't the pets, but the owners who are irresponsible. I also know that hotels can't ask irresponsible pet owners to please stay elsewhere.
> 
> HOWEVER, *if you REALLY want to get grossed out, travel with an ultraviolet (black) light. Turn off the lights and shine it on the bedspread and the carpet beside the bed.*
> 
> ...



The Hilton's that we stay at with our Golden Boy have dedicated floors and rooms for pet use, so if you don't bring your dog you probably haven't stayed in one of the rooms.  The carpeting is different, the bedspreads are different, and I've never sensed any other pet odors or danders when using one of their pet rooms.  But then it is a Hilton and they do charge a $50 pet fee, but it's worth it to take our Golden on vacation once a year and enjoy the beaches in SoCal.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 26, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> The problems with the Top-10 aren't pet related, so don't know why your picking on pets rather than the hotels/motels themselves.


 
Maybe so, but I don't like the idea of vacationing in a property where someone else's animal has roamed free.  Yes, I put up with it at FS Aviara because it was FSA, but I just don't like it.  Plus, I have a philosophical contempt for owners traveling with pets, like pets are people or something.  But of course that is for another discussion.

But to your point, yes there are a whole lot of other more significant, and disgusting, reasons not to patronize a hotel.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Apr 26, 2013)

Like every hotel says, "each hotel is independently owned and operated". When I worked for a trucking company that delivered new trucks nationwide, they would pay for hotels. My trainer said his worst was going to a Knights Inn. The trainer went into the room, and seeing how run-down the room looked, joked about bed bugs. He proceeded to pull the sheets off, and the bed bugs went scurrying! Obviously, they did not stay there.

So, it's hit and miss. You may get a $35/night America's Best Value that is as good as a Hilton, or you may get a Hampton Inn that looks like a pig stye. For instance, as a truck driver, I stayed frequently at the Super8 in Middlesex (Carlisle) PA. The rooms were good, no real issues, for $45/night. Right across the street is a restaurant that had some of the best food for the best price!

TS

TS


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 26, 2013)

They are tearing down a Knight's Inn next to Wyndham's Patriot's Place, Williamsburg.  

We were there a few days ago to look at the units at Patriot's Place as owners there, and the gal at the front desk told us the Inn was in bad shape and just needs torn down.  The outside was brick, so how bad could it be on the inside?  Must be pretty bad. :rofl:Maybe Westgate will buy it.  Their timeshare looked rather similar.  It was a motel conversion, I believe.  

I wanted to know how close we are to a refurb and special assessment at Patriot's Place.  Yep, that is going to happen soon.  The place is looking sad to me.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 26, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I don't want to get into defense of pets here, but I maintain that it isn't the pets, but the owners who are irresponsible. I also know that hotels can't ask irresponsible pet owners to please stay elsewhere.
> 
> HOWEVER, *if you REALLY want to get grossed out, travel with an ultraviolet (black) light. Turn off the lights and shine it on the bedspread and the carpet beside the bed.*
> 
> ...



How do you know that isn't from people who snuck their pet into the room?


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 26, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> They are tearing down a Knight's Inn next to Wyndham's Patriot's Place, Williamsburg.
> 
> We were there a few days ago to look at the units at Patriot's Place as owners there, and the gal at the front desk told us the Inn was in bad shape and just needs torn down.  The outside was brick, so how bad could it be on the inside?  Must be pretty bad. :rofl:Maybe Westgate will buy it.  Their timeshare looked rather similar.  It was a motel conversion, I believe.
> 
> I wanted to know how close we are to a refurb and special assessment at Patriot's Place.  Yep, that is going to happen soon.  The place is looking sad to me.



That Knight's Inn was the very nice Holiday Inn 1776 back in the 1970's-1980's.  Later it changed brands to Ramada Inn, and took a noticeable nose-dive.  From there, it slid further downhill (probably couldn't keep up even the Ramada brand standards).

Actually pretty sad given that in its day, it was the place in Williamsburg to go for small group conferences and seminars/meetings.  But yes, if it's become a real eyesore & dive, time to bulldoze it.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 26, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> <<snipped>>
> 
> I wanted to know how close we are to a refurb and special assessment at Patriot's Place.  Yep, that is going to happen soon.  The place is looking sad to me.



They recently had a large 3 year S/A at both Patriot's Place and Kingsgate.  I would hope they are not in need of another one already.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 26, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> How do you know that isn't from people who snuck their pet into the room?



Still represents an irresponsible owner, doesn't it? I've had a lot of pets over the years and I've never had one that exercised 'self-satisfaction' on the bedspread.

Like Simpson, upthread, as a driver for a lot of years myself, I stayed in a lot of (mostly) independent, low cost, older motels. They are NOT created equal by any means. This is not meant to bash any group by any means, but there was a time when many S. Asians were being sponsored by relatives and a lot of older motels were being owned/managed by them. More often than a few times, I'd go to check-in and be hit upside the head with a strong dose of curry from the manager's apartment! Ahhh, the memories!

For the most part, the chains DO exercise some semblance of control, and standards for members to keep up. As evidenced by the title article, some don't make the grade.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 26, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Given the choice, I'll take a little pet dander and hair anytime.



But, we don't have the choice. Yet another reason to limit issues as much as possible, and a no-pets policy is definitely within the realm of the reasonable.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 26, 2013)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> Like every hotel says, "each hotel is independently owned and operated".



Not energy hotel is independently owned and operated, though many (likely, mots) are. However, even independent hotels have standards to meet in order to qualify for membership in a chain - and it's up to that chain management to enforce standard or get rid of those that don't meet them. After all, articles like this one damage the entire chain of hotels, not just those that are guilty of having unclean of otherwise disappointing rooms and infrastructure. When I travel, I want to be able to rely upon the brand to at least know I'm going to have a clean room with functional amenities, nice staff, etc. That said, I've even stayed in some Starwood and Marriott hotels that leave something to be desired. When on a road trip, I often stay at Courtyard by Marriott or Best Western hotels, and typically I'm pleased with them. I haven't stayed in a Super 8 or equivalent in decades, and frankly have no wish to after reading this article.


----------



## TF865 (Apr 26, 2013)

How about the Scottish Inn? Stayed in one once for my sons hockey tournament because the only decent hotel (best western) was full. I didn't take my clothes off to sleep - nasty! I did my time roughing it in the Army so lowest I go anymore is Fairfield.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 26, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> The problems with the Top-10 aren't pet related, so don't know why your changing the topic and picking on pets rather than the hotels/motels themselves.



I was just adding on to another comment already made about hotel preferences.  Sorry, didn't know I wasn't supposed to do that. :ignore:


----------



## Luanne (Apr 26, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> Not energy hotel is independently owned and operated, though many (likely, mots) are. However, even independent hotels have standards to meet in order to qualify for membership in a chain - and it's up to that chain management to enforce standard or get rid of those that don't meet them. After all, articles like this one damage the entire chain of hotels, not just those that are guilty of having unclean of otherwise disappointing rooms and infrastructure. When I travel, I want to be able to rely upon the brand to at least know I'm going to have a clean room with functional amenities, nice staff, etc. That said, I've even stayed in some Starwood and Marriott hotels that leave something to be desired. When on a road trip, I often stay at Courtyard by Marriott or Best Western hotels, and typically I'm pleased with them. I haven't stayed in a Super 8 or equivalent in decades, and frankly have no wish to after reading this article.



Agree.  I stayed in two Marriott branded hotels (a Marriott and a Courtyard Inn) in two different cities within a two week period and found food that had been left in both of them.  In the Marriott I found some leftover pizza in a drawer, and in the Courtyard some cereal, bread and peanut butter in a cabinet.  I notified both hotels.  The pizza was taken away by the bellman who delivered our luggage and he joked about it.  At the Courtyard our room was changed immediately.  The Courtyard also gave me 20,000 Marriott points as compensation while the Marriott hotel did nothing.


----------



## CarolF (Apr 26, 2013)

Interesting article and thread.  

As a "foreign" participant, I'm pleased about the discussion around pet friendly hotels.  Pets and smoking inside have been prohibited here for years so I'm not used to the idea.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 26, 2013)

CarolF said:


> Interesting article and thread.
> 
> As a "foreign" participant, I'm pleased about the discussion around pet friendly hotels.  Pets and smoking inside have been prohibited here for years so I'm not used to the idea.



Another reason to visit Australia!


----------



## Jimster (Apr 26, 2013)

*Pet Hair*

Can we relabel this the 'pet hair thread" because that is what it has become.   Maybe we can start a thread on the worst hotel chains.


----------



## CarolF (Apr 26, 2013)

Jimster said:


> Can we relabel this the 'pet hair thread" because that is what it has become.



I was more concerned about the smell of pussy pee in America’s Best Value Inn.  I know rats and mice are small and sneaky but I was worried about the size of the hole that lets cats in.


----------



## Darlene (Apr 27, 2013)

We had a reservation at a Choice hotel in May. I called the 1-800 number to cancel the reservation, and the agent told me that I could not cancel the reservation. This was almost a month before the reservation, and I had a copy of the reservation saying it could be cancelled up until 4 pm local time the day of the reservation. She kept insisting that I could not cancel the reservation, that the reservation had been *updated* after I made it. I told her that they couldn’t just change the reservation after it has been made. She insisted they had the right to change the reservation. I asked her for a supervisor, and she said they were busy and that I would have to wait a long time. I asked for the local number for the hotel, and called them and cancelled the reservation with no problem. The person at the front desk said she had no idea why they would not cancel the reservation. I am just as confused. I'm not ever booking a Choice family hotel again.


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 27, 2013)

Jimster said:


> Can we relabel this the 'pet hair thread" because that is what it has become.   Maybe we can start a thread on the worst hotel chains.


Yeah, isn't it interesting that the OP started a thread about an article titled the 10 Worst Hotels, that specifically mentioned why they made the list.  Never a mention about pets.  But some posters start/keep complaining about pets without discussing the OP: = Off Topic.  

When I reference the article and specifically state why the 10 hotels made the 10 ten list, I get attacked and the discussion goes back to pets: = Off Topic.  

When I mention that top hotel chains allow pets, they haven't made the list, and that it has nothing to do with the article, to try to steer the discussion back to the OP, it goes back to complaints about pets: = Off Topic.

So, Wyndham owns 40% of the Worst Hotels in America


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 27, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> <<snipped>>
> 
> So, Wyndham owns 40% of the Worst Hotels in America



40% is close enough to "half" . . . especially if you are using "Wyndham Math" . . . so no harm no foul as far as I'm concerned.  :rofl:


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 27, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> Yeah, isn't it interesting that the OP started a thread about an article titled the 10 Worst Hotels, that specifically mentioned why they made the list.  Never a mention about pets.  But some posters start/keep complaining about pets without discussing the OP: = Off Topic.
> 
> When I reference the article and specifically state why the 10 hotels made the 10 ten list, I get attacked and the discussion goes back to pets: = Off Topic.
> 
> ...



Ron,

Sorry I contributed to this thread by adding my own opinion on why some hotels aren't as good as others, regardless of the list mentioned. Your earlier post (#30) contributed to this off topic discussion, as well.

Sometimes threads take on a life of their own, regardless of how they start. In fact, I'd hazard a guess this happens more often on TUG than we'd like to admit. Usually I don't see it as a problem, especially in as innocuous a topic as worst hotels. But, whatever.


----------

